# XDM .40 vs. M&P .45



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

did a search and couldn't find a comparision... maybe because they are different caliber. 

But.. my question isnt about which one is better, but more about size differences.

How do the two compare in size. I have the M&P .45 and is way too big to carry. Is the XDM .40 a good CCW? I want to get the XD .40 subcompact to carry but my brother is pushing me to get the XDM. I love both.

I will be going to the local dealer this week to try them all out, just wanted to see what you guys think!!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I don't look at the XDM as a carry weapon. The size wouldn't be an improvement over your M&P either, in my opinion. If the regular XD feels good in your hands, than I don't see the benefit of the XDM over the XDSC for a carry weapon. The "Match Grade" barrel isn't necessary and neither is the improved trigger for a carry weapon, IMO. Since you already have an M&P, why aren't you considering the M&Pc?

-Jeff-


----------



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

i have considered the M&Pc and is still an option. I like the looks of the XD and the XDsc and like to switch it up now and then!

i just need to get to the dealer so i can size um up!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Americanmadexb said:


> i just need to get to the dealer so i can size um up!


That would be your best bet:smt1099


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> That would be your best bet:smt1099


+1 The XDM is a range gun not so much carry gun.Its a task to conceal.If you like the XDs in general get the 45.ACP Compact that just came out.If you like the .40 in general and your happy with your S&W M&P other than the isez...Go with the S&W M&P .40 Compact..My next piece is going to be the SA XD40SC....


----------



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

well i finally made it to the dealer today and tried out the XD .45c. I loved it. Its about the same size as my M&P except with a shorter barrel and lighter in weight which is just what im looking for.

But i also love the XD .40sc also so its still up in the air. Good thing i got awhile till i buy. Got to wait on my brother to get back from Iraq to get it!!

I did however buy a WASR 10 AK-47 today.. For no other reason then to play with, and it was the last one. Ya just never know!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Americanmadexb said:


> I did however buy a WASR 10 AK-47 today.. For no other reason then to play with, and it was the last one. Ya just never know!


brokenimage


----------



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

what? is there something wrong with that? i know its not the best AK out there but its what i got!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Pictures!


----------



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

ahh my bad... lol. will get some soon! my sister has my digital camera and wont get it back till next monday!! i will post one though..


----------

